# Peter John Ramos



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Big 7-3 guy from Puerto Rico is someone to look out for:

http://www.draftcity.com/articles/0006.htm


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

never heard of him. shouldn't we care only if he is absolutely dominating at this point? he's 7'3" and only getting 10 boards in Puerto Rico. Color me skeptical but i guess i'm not too impressed.


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

but very interesting article nonetheless


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Well yes and no. 

Yes, he should be dominating with his height and he's not doing that consistently, and frankly, a lot of that is due to lack of effort/motivation and that's a reason for concern.

But-- keep in mind that he's a high school senior getting big minutes in a professional league, going up against 30 year old men each and every night (like Lugo from the article who is about as tough a matchup as you are going to go up against outside of the Euroleague and the NBA). Plug him in alongside his American counterparts and his stats would probably look a lot more impressive. 

He's not the next Yao Ming or anything like that, just a guy to look out for who could cause a bit of a stir in the draft if he indeed declares like he is thinking of doing. 

Thanks for the feedback Kream.


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> He's not the next Yao Ming or anything like that, just a guy to look out for who could cause a bit of a stir in the draft if he indeed declares like he is thinking of doing.


Without a doubt. We basketball nuts drool over anyone that is over 7'0" and can walk in a straight line. Its fun even thinking about the possibility.

But, as is the custom, reality sets in and these guys usually turn out to be stiffs (I think Podzkoldine is exemplary).

What do you think of Ramos personally, will he even get drafted this year?


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kreamrush</b>!
> 
> 
> Without a doubt. We basketball nuts drool over anyone that is over 7'0" and can walk in a straight line. Its fun even thinking about the possibility.
> ...


I was kind of hoping that question wouldn't come up. Speaking strictly as a basketball fan, I don't think I would want to have Ramos on my team. I just can't stand players that look like they aren't giving 100%, that's the way I play basketball, and in my short time coaching kids, that's the way I coached. 

I don't think Ramos is a stiff, far from it. To me, he's kind of like a much taller and rawer Dan Gadzuric right now, but he's so young that it's really hard to tell right now. 

I think if he comes out he most definitely will be drafted somewhere in the first round, but if I was his friend, coach, agent whatever, I would tell him to keep working on his skills for another year or two, maybe even in Europe. He's not ready for the NBA right now, that much is obvious, but I might be the wrong person to ask since I feel that way about most prospects (especially the high school players). It's easy for me to talk though, my bull****ing isn't going to pay his bills.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

He looks like a good prospect, I´m looking forward to hearing more about him. The lack of intensity does bother me a bit, if you have to teach someone to be aggressive and want to be the best it is not a good sign...


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

Sometimes i feel its even more important for big guys to stay where they are so they can fine tune their skills than it is for guards. If Ramos declares the odds are (if he's drafted) that he gets dominated and abused for years to come by the sheer immensity of the players he will be competing with. If any 17 year old thinks he can stand on the same floor as Shaq and actually hold his own he is in for a rude awakening.


----------



## reneadorno (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, time to join here. 

Hi pals. I know personally and follow Peter John Ramos since a friend of me (now his tutor Felix Rivera) "discover" him at a tall people clothes store in NY. 

At 14 years and 6'11 he barely play basketball, just in his neighborhood. Since then, his basket abilities has aroused dramatically year after year. Is like seeing a new Peter each year capable of outplay the previous one by the mile. He's now 18 and 277 pounds.

Definitively I agree that he is just in his way, he is not even close to a final product. And he is not remotely prepared yet to deal with the Ming’s or Shaq’s, etc. There's a lot to work on him but that the great thing here, there's a lot of potential there and what a better place than NBA. By the way, he is already (since yesterday) officially in the NBA draft; his agent is Andrew Vye, from the firm "Kauffman Sports Management Group". ESPN took already an interview that you can see tonight in both ESP an ESPN Latino at 11:30pm. They already gave a preview yesterday that we all (including him) viewed in his tutor home (hey guys, honestly I'm not kidding here). 

He got very high probabilities to be in the main draft (1st), becoming only the third Puertorrican to ne picket up in the first round and the very first Latin to jump directly from high school. That's makes all proud of him. But is clear that if he didn’t make the first round, Europe going to be the sure next and obvious option, as Chezzdoodle suggested.

By the way, excuse my English, pals, I’m from PR (no kidding!).


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

I remember when he was playing 16 and under in New York City, and this kid wasn't good at all, he could barely even dunk. Little 5'10 guards weren't even scared to take it to the basket on him because they knew they chances were he wasn't going to block the shot. His hands were terrible and he was very slow, but I see a lot has changed adn that is a good thing. I hope he keeps improving and can be an NBA player.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

i'll draft JIN ahead of RAMOS. :yes:


----------



## reneadorno (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, Kmasonbx, he already was once in the PR National Team and is supossely to be in the one that's going to be part of the one for the Basketball World Championships and in the Atenas Olimpics (not as a regular), but as you said, he is just improving day by day. Hey, you got to see him now. He is doing a hell of dunks and his School wons the PR MC Donalds Tournament (more than 100 of the tops HS teams) and he was the MVP. 

And about Jin, well he is very impressive, by the way. A 300 pounder definitively somen to watch out. I think hi is the 21st option.

Take care.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

played against him in HS..wasnt anything special...ghot dominated by Shagari Allegene...and thats not saying much..hopefully he got better


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> played against him in HS..wasnt anything special...ghot dominated by Shagari Allegene...and thats not saying much..hopefully he got better


I saw those two play against each other in an all-star game and Ramos got the better of Alleyne.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

must of been a different game...i saw them play durin a aau game


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

They call him the teen giant:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ramosdraft&prov=st&type=lgns


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Nice to see the pros finally catching on. I was really wondering what the hell is going on for a while there. 

We added a scouting report BTW a couple of weeks ago if you haven't noticed yet:

http://draftcity.com/peterramos.htm


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> 
> 
> I was kind of hoping that question wouldn't come up. Speaking strictly as a basketball fan, I don't think I would want to have Ramos on my team. I just can't stand players that look like they aren't giving 100%, that's the way I play basketball, and in my short time coaching kids, that's the way I coached.
> ...


After watching him play twice more since I wrote this, I'd like to take back what I said here. 

I would definitely be interested in having this kid play for my favorite team, the Heat. He has started to look a LOT more serious in the past few weeks and I think he would be embraced by the community and definitely want to show that he can live up to his height and potential.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

he stinks..plain and simple


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> he stinks..plain and simple


Priest, where did you play against him in high school? When was this?


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> he stinks..plain and simple


You haven't seen him play in years so its impossible to say he stinks. He played against Molloy this year and had 26 points and 14 rebounds, so it isn't like he is still the same player he was when he was in here in the City.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

1999 at is8 in NY he played 4 riverside church....i hope he improved but at the time he was bad...really bad....he has a sister who is like 6''4 she wasnt that great either but she tried


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 1999 at is8 in NY he played 4 riverside church....i hope he improved but at the time he was bad...really bad....he has a sister who is like 6''4 she wasnt that great either but she tried


So you saw him 5 years ago when he was 13 and based off that he stinks?

Please.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

^^^^^^ my bad it was 2000...im basin it off of him and shagari being compared...shagari was a better player then him at the time...i dont knoif he still is...but lookin at petes stats he has improved but not by a lot....plus i bet if shagari moved to lets say poland he would be the next international star


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Still, he was 14. Gimme a break. Read the articles, the kid just started to learn how to play basketball then.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

trust me i hope da best 4 him...all im saying is dont get ur hopes up...wit all this international craze..i just cant picture big john as being great


----------



## plop (Mar 17, 2004)

he must improved every aspect of his defense, I am still to see him play man2man, must be more aggresive to the rebound. Defiteny he has improved a lot, he is not the same player that he was last year, by a mile. He has develop a hook shot and can score at mid-range. Has improv a lot his inside game and he is getting stronger. Must concentrate more in the game. Can run up and down, great energy, plus he really can run the floor. I think in the long run, he will be a nice fit for the Nets with Jason kidd, R-jeff and K-mart.


----------



## reneadorno (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd like to say that you have to forget the PJ Ramos of 3 years ago; you have to forget even the last year PJ. He is improving a lot year by year. As an example, yesterday night his team (Caguas) lost by just 2 points to a team (Santurce) considered the NY Yankees of the Superior Basketball Association in PR because there are a lot of stars playing with it. In that team plays José (Piculín) Ortiz, considered by a lot of Puertorricans as the best player of PR (well, now the second after Utah’s Carlos Arrollo), and in the newspapers said that PJ outplayed Ortíz. He was invited this year to be part of the PR National Basketball Team, a team that is going to the World Championships and to the Olympics. More than 12 NBA scouts and players agents were here in PR this year looking at his game and fighting to firm him (he finally was firmed by one of them for the NBA). That kind of evolution is what I'm trying to prove here. 

I am sendig photos of PJ Ramos from a national newspaper, at tha historical signing to a NBA Player Agent (Andrew Vye) and in action.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He looks like he has a good physique from that photo.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

This Yahoo article (April 7th) said he is averaging 18.4ppg, 8.4rpg, and *4.3apg*. Check out the assist numbers from the big man.



> His mentor, Criollos owner Felix Rivera, said Ramos will participate in many scouting sessions before the draft.
> 
> "If one week before the draft we believe he's not in good condition to be a first-round pick, then we can withdraw his name," Rivera said. "If this happens, there are many European teams who have already shown interest in signing Peter John." One indication of Ramos' potential is that Puerto Rico coach Julio Toro already has decided to include him on his Olympic roster.
> 
> "He is 2.17 meters tall and *we know that he is still growing*," Toro said earlier this week. "He has played two games for the national team and he will be included in the 12 great Puerto Rican players that I'll be taking to the Olympics."


So apparently, he has not signed w/ an agent (at least as of April 7th), and may withdraw his name. I can't imagine a team at the end of the 1st round would let him slip by.

Yahoo - Ramos declares for draft


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> This Yahoo article (April 7th) said he is averaging 18.4ppg, 8.4rpg, and *4.3apg*. Check out the assist numbers from the big man.
> 
> 
> ...


If he really is 7'4" and 280 lbs and can actually move, I highly doubt he would slip out of the first round.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Peter Ramos (Puerto Rico, Center, 18, 7-3) 
Stats: 11 pts, 11.5 rbs, 2.3 bl, 5.1 to, 48% 2FG

Ha Seung-Jin (Korea, Center, 18, 7-3) 
Stats: 11.1 pts, 9 rbs, 1.9 bl, 66% 2FG 

Junior Worlds of '03.


----------



## mxr2000 (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Peter Ramos (Puerto Rico, Center, 18, 7-3)
> Stats: 11 pts, 11.5 rbs, 2.3 bl, 5.1 to, 48% 2FG
> 
> ...


 hey PJ Ramos score 27 points,grab 22 rebounds,3assist,1 steal,1 shot block. last night.


----------



## plop (Mar 17, 2004)

and before that game, he had a 30 point night


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

Yeah, he is playing great games now, he is averaging more than 20 ppg in puerto ricon league against 30-years-old man.

Being 7-4, 280 pounds and with lots of potential, but dominating already, he must be a lottery pick.


----------



## mxr2000 (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>belgian</b>!
> Yeah, he is playing great games now, he is averaging more than 20 ppg in puerto ricon league against 30-years-old man.
> 
> Being 7-4, 280 pounds and with lots of potential, but dominating already, he must be a lottery pick.


 hey there is lot 30 something on the NBA too but there is also a lot of younger players too.


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 25, 2004)

There has to be some dirt on this kid. As far as potential goes, why isn't he receiving the same type of respect that the Mings, Podkolzines, Nenes, Diops, etc of the world got?

He's only 18 and his development this year has apparently been remarkable. He might not have turned too many heads before but he was only a 17 year-old kid back then and he had barely been playing any ball at all. Isn't it possible for a young player to dramatically improve his maturity and his game?

He's 7'3.5, 280 something pounds and still filling out. He sometimes plays more than two games a day. He's been playing a ton of basketball games over the past two years (like many international players) but one advantage that he probably has over some of the other international bigs (like Ha, Pavel) etc is the fact that he's already familiar with the United States and the style of play over here. Coaches will be able to work with him right away... without interpreters. His confidence is finally starting to catch up to his impressive body and he's already strung together a ton of impressive stat lines against well respected international players like Richard Lugo, Kosta Perovic, etc. He's been able to develop a few go-to post moves and use them on a regular basis. His international experience and overall playing time seem to dwarf that of Pavel Podkolzine and Ha. While Ramos has been nurtured slowly and rewarded with a big role on a veteran team, Pavel has been rotting on an italian bench. Pavel probably looks good in practice shooting jumpers because, well, that's all he knows how to do. That's all he ever has done. Ramos, on the other hand has been playing serious minutes against older players and putting up decent numbers against them. Why is Pavel a lottery lock, while Ramos is a second round selection?

Ramos is nearly as tall as the Mings, Podkolzines, etc and much taller than the Diops, Nenes out there. At 18, he's got a solid muscle base in his legs (like Yao did) to work with. By most accounts, he's more athletic than a lot of the big guys (over 7'3) and he's also never suffered a major injury (that anybody knows of) so at 18, what's not to like? Why is upside less than the other guys? Why are the opinions regarding this kid so incredibly mixed?

Is he absolutey retarted? Does he have a serious drug addiction? Is he really in his thirties? What's going on?


----------



## plop (Mar 17, 2004)

he only had a not so serious onjury in one knee. Nothing to be scared. I has always been asking to myself the same question. To my knowledge he is not retarded even if he looks like one. And no drug addictions. :rings: is next for him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

if we're all standing up and paying attention to this kid, you can bet that scouts are going to be going gaga without tipping their hat. they actually want to stall the hype machine to increase the chances of him falling to their team, if he's as good a prospect as he's starting to sound.

however, as you can see around here, the hype machine is already starting to roll. over 7'3 with very good athleticism? sure sounds like a lottery pick to me. 

on a side note, this is looking like one of the better big man drafts in a while.


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 25, 2004)

Here's a picture of Ming when he was in his early twenties.










Here's a smillarly framed photo of Ramos at 18. 

Before I saw the above photo, I sort of had a tough time imagining Ramos being over 270 because most of the photos I had seen of him had been when he was 16 or 17. It seems like he's finally starting to fill out. By the time he's Ming's age, he'll probably be pretty solid.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Attention*

If anyone has pictures of him dunking please post and post all you can find


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Very small, but he is dunking...


----------



## mxr2000 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Attention*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> If anyone has pictures of him dunking please post and post all you can find


 he likes to do power dunks ala Shak


----------



## reneadorno (Apr 7, 2004)

Another picture!


----------



## mxr2000 (Apr 14, 2004)

Last night PJ Ramos score 33poinst,7rebounds,3 asist,3 of 3 from the foul line,2 fouls,3 to,36 minutes.


----------

